

Harvard method to learn in 3 minutes a day via email, RSS or iPhone - blurgl
http://harvardmagazine.com/2009/11/spaced-education-boosts-learning

======
DanielStraight
Um, you mean spaced repitition
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition> which has been in use for
years (decades actually) and which Harvard most certainly did not invent.

~~~
Shooter
Exactly! I've been using desktop apps that do this since the 80's and online
apps that do it since the mid-90's...how in the heck are they patenting it?!

